# www.blacknight.com & www.letshost.ie



## Jackie D (30 Sep 2008)

Any suggestions as who to use in hosting a new website?
Pros/Cons? Narrowed it down to these two - 

www.blacknight.com

www.letshost.ie

Thanks


----------



## boskonay (30 Sep 2008)

Might help us to help you if you explained what your requirements were, how you arrived at that shortlist, and gave more details on what the website is, will it be ecommerce, etc, and how critical to your business it is...


----------



## Jackie D (30 Sep 2008)

I did a search on google an boards.ie.. some post are old though.. Most recommend the two for hosting.

Think ill just flip a coin 

Cheers


----------



## webtax (30 Sep 2008)

Have found the service from Blacknight to be very good.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Sep 2008)

We host askaboutmoney.com with [broken link removed] .


----------



## boskonay (1 Oct 2008)

for the sake of clarity and disclosure (including to the mods) I own hosting365 and we solely provide managed infrastructure services and data centre services. Www.Register365.com is owned by a Uk firm and provides excellent shared hosting services (and is the largest hosted in Ireland by quite a distance)


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Oct 2008)

boskonay said:


> for the sake of clarity and disclosure (including to the mods) I own hosting365 and we solely provide managed infrastructure services and data centre services. Www.Register365.com is owned by a Uk firm and provides excellent shared hosting services (and is the largest hosted in Ireland by quite a distance)


 
Having a bit of a blonde moment perhaps but are the two companies connected?I(register365 and hosting365). 

I currently have my websites hosted by an american company as there was nothing over this side of the pond when we set them up (admittedly it was nearly ten years ago now). I'd love to change to an Ireland based company.


----------



## boskonay (1 Oct 2008)

www.register365.ie was a division of Hosting365 but now is a seperate company under new management and ownership. They are still 100% Irish based with all servers in the hosting365 data centre in Dublin. 

The only relationship now is supplier/customer (and very similar names  )


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

I am closing this thread because it is being exploited by people recommending service providers in which they have some vested interest.


----------

